# Notepad 2 vs Notepad ++



## hjpotter92 (Dec 21, 2010)

Which one is better? Please tell me. Both of them are almost the same, but NotePad 2 is light in size. 

Notepad++ on the other hand is present there when I right click a file.

Also, tell me a method to replace default notepad in windows with something else  i.e. whichever is the best in above two.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Dec 21, 2010)

I prefer Notepad2.
Notepad++ is too bloated for my taste.

Simple rename Notepad2.exe to Notepad.exe and replace the default Notepad.exe


----------



## hjpotter92 (Dec 21, 2010)

Nope, that process didn't help.  The original Notepad.exe replace mine.


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 21, 2010)

change the file association !!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Dec 21, 2010)

> Also, tell me a method to replace default notepad in windows with something else


Replace Windows Notepad with Notepad2 ~ Tech Zone


----------



## hjpotter92 (Dec 22, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> change the file association !!!


Takes a longer time.

Thanks Cute. 

EDIT: I am assuming that both of you also vote for Notepad 2?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Notepad2 for replacement

np++ for overviewing source codes


----------



## braindead (Jun 29, 2011)

Got a question. Don't want to start another thread..
How do i delete NUL in npp all at once?
Unable to select special characters so replacing doesn't work.
Its a text message imported from a phone inbox.
Pic attached.


----------



## braindead (Jun 29, 2011)

wohoooo got it.

Select Replace (Ctrl/H)
Find what: \x00
Replace with: 
Click on radio button Regular expression
Click on Replace All


----------

